# RX200 Device too hot



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)

Hi guys need some help with my rolo. I've had it for 3 months now and never had an issue chain vaping like a champ. Recently after 10 puffs with the Tornado tank it cuts off and says device too hot but it's not hot at all. Using claptons at 3mm ID with 9 wraps 26g + 32g geekvape wire coming in at 0.66ohm. Does the same when at 0.4ohm. Vaping at 40watts for 3 to 4 seconds per pull. Huge flavour and huge clouds so no burning or anything bad. On Firmware 3.10 also for a long time now.

Is anyone else having this issue ? or should I just take it slow ?


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/6/16)

If this happens again, switch it off, press fire buttons ten times, the first five will switch it on again but carry on to the tenth, should give you an internal temp reading. I think the safety cut off for internal temp is like 50 or 60 degrees. Mnaual says 70 but I think it was reduced with a firmware update.

External or USB charging?

Maybe board or chip is faulty.


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> If this happens again, switch it off, press fire buttons ten times, the first five will switch it on again but carry on to the tenth, should give you an internal temp reading. I think the safety cut off for internal temp is like 50 or 60 degrees.
> 
> External or USB charging?
> 
> Maybe board or chip is faulty.



says Temp 66 and I only charge externally.


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/6/16)

So it actually is getting too hot internally. Maybe then it's your vaping style.


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

What batteries are you using?


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)

Tesiyi Batts and when they are flat i swap out to LG HG2 Poo Batts


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)

happens on both


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)

Batteries are not getting hot at all. Had a discussion with @Feliks Karp and did a few experiments. results are looking like I am vaping to much at a time. like 1 to 2 seconds in between pulls. So I will just slow it down for now and keep my eye on the temp should it turn out that the device is actually faulty.


----------

